# Recommendations on a table top propane and charcoal grills?



## ed_the_traveler (Oct 22, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone here caters outdoor events and uses a table top type grill. My wife and I are thinking about getting a stall at our local green market and selling a variety of skewered meats and seafood. We are looking at either going propane or possibly charcoal, I like the smoky flavor myself but not sure this is all that practical. 
I need something with a large cooking space and preferably with a removable lid, if anyone has experience in this area I would love to hear your advice and input.
TIA, Ed


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ed,
I use butane, Iwtani has a powerful 16,000 (?) BTU burner that can sear....most of the $20 models don't get that hot.

Camp stoves are good for the wind sheild


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

What you could do and Mushroom girl told you about BTU. You need a lot of heat input. Costco sells a propane type pastry stove with high input btu. You could use this by setting a large cast iron grill on top of the flames as the unit in costco is recessed and will allow for air. It will not smother or blow out. This would be a closed grilltop not open like a char broil type. 
I have done something like this and it works fairly well. 
They also sell a regular open grill that works on propane and it is big(about 4 to 5 feet long) but it also cost a lot more and uses a lot of propane.
Party rental places rent this type. You could rent it once to try it before buying it.


----------



## ed_the_traveler (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the great ideas. Ed


----------

